# December 27th South padre island jetties



## texaswillie7 (Aug 25, 2016)

Making a trip to visit some family down south and wanted to fish December 27th on the SPI jetties. Would like some company to help carry things and fish all day with in case we need to land a big fish. I have all the gear we need guaranteed. You don't need any fishing experience as I was a guide for 4 years in Florida and a passion of mine is teaching others to fish. Wanted to try for Tarpon myself but you can try for anything you want with all my tackle. I have a truck we can go on or we can meet there. Plan to be there at sunrise and fish all day. Shoot me a message and thanks for viewing or replying. 

If anyone can offer me some info on what I can catch on there and what bait shop has the best variety of live baits that would also be super helpful, I have never fished there before.

Happy fishing - Will


----------



## gatorgar55 (Sep 19, 2019)

Here is a good place in Port Isabel on the way to the Jetties that is pretty good

http://www.pirateslandingportisabel.com/PiratesLandingFishingPier.aspx

Of course you can grab a cast net and get your own bait at the jetties near the boat ramp. Should be ladyfish and Mullet there


----------



## Still Learning (Nov 29, 2016)

Quick Stop in Port Isabel great people and everything you need.


----------

